# infection? fever, chills...



## Tina_TTC2

and just had a pretty bad bout of cramps - almost couldn't walk. 

I had a tampon in (the surgeon told me it was fine to use them - now not so sure). but when I pulled it out, the cramping seemed to subside after a bit. not sure if that was coincidence. I'm FREEZING. and shivering. Took some ibuprofen so hopefully that helps but also called the Dr (D&C was on Thursday - about 4 days ago)


----------



## Celesse

It sounds like an infection. What is your temperature?


----------



## Kittycat155

When you pulled tampon out did you pass anything? I know when I had to pass something I would cramp and soon as I relaxed to let it pass in diaper or over toilet felt better. But I DO think the fever/chills could be infection/your sick in general. You waiting for Dr to call back? Drink lots of liquids until. I personally used tampons(OB brand when it turned to period like bleeding and no issues.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

fever has been about 101 give or take a fraction. When I consistently take the ibuprofen it appears to keep it down - I was avoiding taking it unless necessary - but I guess it is necessary.

Dr office just called back. Said if it hits 102 and stays there, not going down, any odor and cramping to call back. Dr said they gave antibiotics in surgery so I should be covered. Also said to make sure I change the tampon regularly

So I guess I am ok - just par for the course I guess.


----------



## JaeSung

I was told not to use tampons. Not to have anything inserted for the two week period after miscarriage, because of risk of infection.


----------



## Flor737

No tampons sweetie!!! Just the pads!!


----------



## Tina_TTC2

my surgeon told me before he did the surgery, that he wasn't putting any restrictions on me, that the surgery center would advise me nothing vaginally for so many weeks after surgery (Sex, tampons, swimming etc)

He said as soon as I felt up to it, I could do anything I wanted. And when he called back, (well the nurse called back to relay his message) he just said to make sure I change them regularly.

I am a little apprehensive, and I think I'll minimize the tampon use - i'm not bleeding a ton anyhow so it's not too bad. I just don't know if the cramping was was brought on by that or made worse by it - and it was extremely painful (almost labor pain intensive)


----------



## GingerPanda

I had a fever, chills, and uncontrollable shivering about two days after my D&C when my bleeding was the worst. My fever was 102. My doctor said if there was no strange odor or discharge that wasn't blood, that my immune system was probably weak from the surgery, and that I'd probably gotten sick. He told me to take two Aleve and call in the morning if I didn't feel better. The Aleve helped, and I was perfectly fine in the morning.

I'm not saying this is what it is for you, but it could be. Call your doctor.


----------



## JaeSung

Tina_TTC2 said:


> my surgeon told me before he did the surgery, that he wasn't putting any restrictions on me, that the surgery center would advise me nothing vaginally for so many weeks after surgery (Sex, tampons, swimming etc)
> 
> He said as soon as I felt up to it, I could do anything I wanted. And when he called back, (well the nurse called back to relay his message) he just said to make sure I change them regularly.
> 
> I am a little apprehensive, and I think I'll minimize the tampon use - i'm not bleeding a ton anyhow so it's not too bad. I just don't know if the cramping was was brought on by that or made worse by it - and it was extremely painful (almost labor pain intensive)

I think he just meant activity-wise.

Should not use tampons, at all. Use pads.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

JaeSung said:


> Tina_TTC2 said:
> 
> 
> my surgeon told me before he did the surgery, that he wasn't putting any restrictions on me, that the surgery center would advise me nothing vaginally for so many weeks after surgery (Sex, tampons, swimming etc)
> 
> He said as soon as I felt up to it, I could do anything I wanted. And when he called back, (well the nurse called back to relay his message) he just said to make sure I change them regularly.
> 
> I am a little apprehensive, and I think I'll minimize the tampon use - i'm not bleeding a ton anyhow so it's not too bad. I just don't know if the cramping was was brought on by that or made worse by it - and it was extremely painful (almost labor pain intensive)
> 
> I think he just meant activity-wise.
> 
> Should not use tampons, at all. Use pads.Click to expand...


Nope he specifically said tampons and when I called the office about the fever, they called back with a message from the doctor."he isn't worried about the fever, since they gave you antibiotics in surgery to take care of infection. He said to make sure you change the tampons regularly and if the fever hits 102 and stays there, with odor and cramping to call back" I know it is odd..


----------



## GingerPanda

Some doctors do allow tampon use as long as they're changed frequently, but not very many. I _haaaaaaaaaate_ pads, but I'm glad I put up with them, because there were still gobs of scraped lining and stuff that needed to come out after my D&C that would have been stuck inside me with a tampon. Besides, my doctor didn't allow them.


----------



## dairymomma

After all seven of my m/c, I've been warned not to use tampons until my next period because of the risk of infection. With my D&C this last time, I was told pelvic rest for 2 weeks and to stick with pads even though I was taking a heavy duty antibiotic for a few days after the surgery. I can't use tampons on my first day of AF because they make my cramps HORRIDLY bad so it's possible the tampon made your cramping worse but I still would stick with pads. It's annoying but they have different style pads now that aren't as bulky and absorb way more.


----------



## JaeSung

It is odd. Even every site I went to said only pads.


----------



## justhoping

Tina_TTC2 said:


> and just had a pretty bad bout of cramps - almost couldn't walk.
> 
> I had a tampon in (the surgeon told me it was fine to use them - now not so sure). but when I pulled it out, the cramping seemed to subside after a bit. not sure if that was coincidence. I'm FREEZING. and shivering. Took some ibuprofen so hopefully that helps but also called the Dr (D&C was on Thursday - about 4 days ago)

sounds like an infection..i would call and be checked..

also ur not supposed to use a tampon the surgeon is an idiot!~


----------

